# Oranges and Redfoots



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 11, 2013)

CAn they eat oranges? I have this huge 10 pound bag .. I have been trying to eat and I was sitting next to his viv watching Tyrone and he came right up to the glass and watched me eat ... It look like he was saying " hey why don't you share?"


----------



## laney (Jan 11, 2013)

Hehe that's so cute


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 11, 2013)

He's attracted by the colour, but they shouldn't be fed.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 11, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> He's attracted by the colour, but they shouldn't be fed.



WHY? 

small amounts like anything else are just fine for your RF's . All of my Cherries and RF's will eat them peels and all!

JD~


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 11, 2013)

I've thrown some navel oranges with my red foots a few times. They seem to like them, and there are no negative effects the fruit can have, so who am I to deny them of it ?


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> WHY?
> 
> small amounts like anything else are just fine for your RF's . All of my Cherries and RF's will eat them peels and all!
> 
> JD~



Thanks! I trust your advice .. So I went ahead and gave home some ... He ate a few bites and walked away!




RedfootsRule said:


> I've thrown some navel oranges with my red foots a few times. They seem to like them, and there are no negative effects the fruit can have, so who am I to deny them of it ?



Thanks! He didn't go crazy over them ..but I will offer again and see what happens


----------



## immayo (Jan 11, 2013)

Someone who is in the produce department at my workplace told me citrus was bad for tortoises. Glad this was posted so I can hear from other redfoot owners that it is alright!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 11, 2013)

immayo said:


> Someone who is in the produce department at my workplace told me citrus was bad for tortoises. Glad this was posted so I can hear from other redfoot owners that it is alright!



"Citrus is bad" is such a commonplace thing in tortoise keeping, and I can't understand where it originates from! I can't see any negative effects any of these fruits could have, besides to much acidity, and have never heard WHY them are bad. Just "NO CITRUS!" without answering the question as to why....In small amounts, like anything, it is beneficial, not harmful. However, I wouldn't make it a regular in any tortoises diet.
Come to think of it, I get this picture of a tortoise puckering after a lemon...


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 11, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> "Citrus is bad" is such a commonplace thing in tortoise keeping, and I can't understand where it originates from! I can't see any negative effects any of these fruits could have, besides to much acidity, and have never heard WHY them are bad. Just "NO CITRUS!" without answering the question as to why....In small amounts, like anything, it is beneficial, not harmful. However, I wouldn't make it a regular in any tortoises diet.
> Come to think of it, I get this picture of a tortoise puckering after a lemon...



Well that was my thought as well ... Not an every day or every week food, but a once a month treat. I figured RF are from the rainforest ... What kind of fruit grows there?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 11, 2013)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > "Citrus is bad" is such a commonplace thing in tortoise keeping, and I can't understand where it originates from! I can't see any negative effects any of these fruits could have, besides to much acidity, and have never heard WHY them are bad. Just "NO CITRUS!" without answering the question as to why....In small amounts, like anything, it is beneficial, not harmful. However, I wouldn't make it a regular in any tortoises diet.
> ...



Passion fruit, figs, the fruit from moriche palms, and mombin fruit are all of the basic components of a wild red foots diet. Unfortunately I have access to none of these. I'm going to grow some passion fruit soon however .


----------



## immayo (Jan 11, 2013)

I just ate some fig newtons.. now I know why T Rex was giving me the eye! hahah jk He wasn't!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 11, 2013)

immayo said:


> I just ate some fig newtons.. now I know why T Rex was giving me the eye! hahah jk He wasn't!



I just wish they didn't have the seeds in them ...


----------

